# Berkeley cancels Ann Coulter event



## Avatar4321 (Apr 19, 2017)

But she vows to go and speak anyway

Coulter Vows To Speak Despite UC Berkeley Cancellation


----------



## Mac1958 (Apr 19, 2017)

Cowards.


----------



## ptbw forever (Apr 19, 2017)

Avatar4321 said:


> But she vows to go and speak anyway
> 
> Coulter Vows To Speak Despite UC Berkeley Cancellation


Time for another brawl at Berkeley!!!!


----------



## talksalot (Apr 19, 2017)

Lefties are dangerous and you can't trust other lefties to keep you safe.  They'll put their own in the hospital to get to you.


----------



## Correll (Apr 19, 2017)

Avatar4321 said:


> But she vows to go and speak anyway
> 
> Coulter Vows To Speak Despite UC Berkeley Cancellation





These morons, who do they think they are fooling?


----------



## SYTFE (Apr 19, 2017)

Did you guys see the Rob Lowe roast on comedy central?  It turned into the Ann Coulter roast....it was spectacular.


----------



## IsaacNewton (Apr 19, 2017)

She looks like a skeleton that refuses to lie down. Just find a good plot and begin your eternal rest already bones.

Has that corpse ever been seen with a man? Or a woman? Vulture waiting for a meal? Anything?


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 19, 2017)

Avatar4321 said:


> But she vows to go and speak anyway
> 
> Coulter Vows To Speak Despite UC Berkeley Cancellation



The fascist left will not allow speech that is not in accordance to party dogma.


----------



## Mac1958 (Apr 19, 2017)

The university has done such a crappy job of creating an adult, open minded environment, it can't trust its own students to not lose their shit and start rioting.


----------



## Siete (Apr 19, 2017)

ptbw forever said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > But she vows to go and speak anyway
> ...



Mann might win a round or two.


----------



## Correll (Apr 19, 2017)

SYTFE said:


> Did you guys see the Rob Lowe roast on comedy central?  It turned into the Ann Coulter roast....it was spectacular.





Yet you and yours are afraid to let her speak.


Cowards.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 19, 2017)

Mac1958 said:


> Cowards.



Fascist academia fears knowledge above all else.


----------



## Mac1958 (Apr 19, 2017)

IsaacNewton said:


> She looks like a skeleton that refuses to lie down. Just find a good plot and begin your eternal rest already bones. Has that corpse ever been seen with a man? Or a woman? Vulture waiting for a meal? Anything?


Proud of what's happening on our campuses, are you?

You don't believe this is the time of a kid's life when they need to be exposed to contrary thought?

What a terrible thing you want to do to our kids.
.


----------



## IsaacNewton (Apr 19, 2017)

SYTFE said:


> Did you guys see the Rob Lowe roast on comedy central?  It turned into the Ann Coulter roast....it was spectacular.



I forgot about this, Jesus you can see she tries to smile but it gets to her. They absolutely nuke her.


----------



## Mac1958 (Apr 19, 2017)

The Regressive Left is thrilled to put our kids in ideological vaults.

What a fucking shame.
.


----------



## Correll (Apr 19, 2017)

IsaacNewton said:


> She looks like a skeleton that refuses to lie down. Just find a good plot and begin your eternal rest already bones.
> 
> Has that corpse ever been seen with a man? Or a woman? Vulture waiting for a meal? Anything?




Attacking a writer of 12 best selling books, based on her looks and sexuality. 


And this lefty probably doesn't even grasp that that was misogyny.


Liberals: All the self awareness of a turnip.


----------



## SYTFE (Apr 19, 2017)

Correll said:


> SYTFE said:
> 
> 
> > Did you guys see the Rob Lowe roast on comedy central?  It turned into the Ann Coulter roast....it was spectacular.
> ...



I'm not afraid of letting her speak.  Every time she speaks she digs a new hole for herself.  Let the ugly bitch speak all she wants, I says.


----------



## ptbw forever (Apr 19, 2017)

Correll said:


> SYTFE said:
> 
> 
> > Did you guys see the Rob Lowe roast on comedy central?  It turned into the Ann Coulter roast....it was spectacular.
> ...


Funny how she wasn't angered even once.

The hatchet job failed pretty badly.


----------



## Correll (Apr 19, 2017)

Mac1958 said:


> The university has done such a crappy job of creating an adult, open minded environment, it can't trust its own students to not lose their shit and start rioting.




Yep.


And is happy to use that as an excuse to censor someone they don't think should be allowed to speak anyways.


----------



## Kondor3 (Apr 19, 2017)

Chickenshit LibTard Fruit-Loop U, cancels speaking engagement by forceful, well-known Conservative political commentator?

Golly-gosh gee-willickers, Emmy Lou... who'da thunk it?


----------



## SYTFE (Apr 19, 2017)

ptbw forever said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > SYTFE said:
> ...



After the show taping, she immediately started whining and crying about it.  You don't remember that?  They ripped her a new asshole, it was bad.


----------



## Correll (Apr 19, 2017)

SYTFE said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > SYTFE said:
> ...




Yet, you have nothing negative to say about the censorship and violence that is being used against her...


You give that a pass, and attack her personally.


You are a liar.


----------



## Mac1958 (Apr 19, 2017)

Correll said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > The university has done such a crappy job of creating an adult, open minded environment, it can't trust its own students to not lose their shit and start rioting.
> ...


In all seriousness, I don't know how these people can support doing this to our kids.

I realize ideology is powerful, but this really is hard to fathom.
.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Apr 19, 2017)

IsaacNewton said:


> She looks like a skeleton that refuses to lie down. Just find a good plot and begin your eternal rest already bones.
> 
> Has that corpse ever been seen with a man? Or a woman? Vulture waiting for a meal? Anything?



Why do you hate women so much?


----------



## Correll (Apr 19, 2017)

SYTFE said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...




She was invited under false pretenses and then viciously attacked by low grade morons.


She had every right to bitch about that.

YOu people are vile p.o.s.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Apr 19, 2017)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Cowards.
> ...



Knowledge and truth ruin their livelihood


----------



## Mac1958 (Apr 19, 2017)

Avatar4321 said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> > She looks like a skeleton that refuses to lie down. Just find a good plot and begin your eternal rest already bones.  Has that corpse ever been seen with a man? Or a woman? Vulture waiting for a meal? Anything?
> ...


The Regressive Left are naturally hateful people.
.


----------



## DarkFury (Apr 19, 2017)

IsaacNewton said:


> She looks like a skeleton that refuses to lie down. Just find a good plot and begin your eternal rest already bones.
> 
> Has that corpse ever been seen with a man? Or a woman? Vulture waiting for a meal? Anything?


*Well you may get more cock then her but she has higher standards.*


----------



## WEATHER53 (Apr 19, 2017)

Sad day in America when those charged with keeping order and enforcing the law are instructed not to do so in order to mollify the lawless
Sad, and bad and in need of harsh and full reversal


----------



## SYTFE (Apr 19, 2017)

Correll said:


> SYTFE said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...



Awww, does the poor snowflake need his pacifier?


----------



## Mac1958 (Apr 19, 2017)

Avatar4321 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


You would think that an American adult would want their kids would grow up to be curious, open-minded, and confident & willing to have their opinions challenged.

That just seems like a given to me.

Guess I was wrong, huh?
.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Apr 19, 2017)

Mac1958 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > IsaacNewton said:
> ...



Yeah but I'm tired of hate from any side. It's annoying


----------



## GaryDog (Apr 19, 2017)

"I have constitutional rights."  Bitch, you think you're constitutionally entitled to fees for a speaking engagement?  Bwaaahahah!!

It's pussy shit to cancel this, but it's EVEN bigger pussy shit for this human lizard-gash to react by whining about "constitutional rights."


----------



## Avatar4321 (Apr 19, 2017)

SYTFE said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > SYTFE said:
> ...



Who is trying to stop her from speaking again?


----------



## Correll (Apr 19, 2017)

Mac1958 said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...




They have successfully dehumanized their enemies in their own minds.


They see these violent youths, as something between a cross of a 60s radical or perhaps Che Guevara.


They imagine that they are fighting against dangerous nazis, and that the One Party State that they are building will be all rainbows and unicorns.


I hope if they fuck up our world as bad as I fear, that they live long enough to see their people pay the price.


----------



## GaryDog (Apr 19, 2017)

Mac1958 said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> > She looks like a skeleton that refuses to lie down. Just find a good plot and begin your eternal rest already bones. Has that corpse ever been seen with a man? Or a woman? Vulture waiting for a meal? Anything?
> ...



Contrary thought is fine.  The mewlings of a carnival-barking moron?  Not necessarily what I would call "thought".


----------



## Avatar4321 (Apr 19, 2017)

Mac1958 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



Growth is important for our health and our spirits. That include ideas


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 19, 2017)

Avatar4321 said:


> [
> 
> Yeah but I'm tired of hate from any side. It's annoying



It's going to get a lot worse.

The left is losing. The more they lose, the more violent they get. At some point, people will strike back.


----------



## Doc1 (Apr 19, 2017)

GaryDog said:


> "I have constitutional rights."  Bitch, you think you're constitutionally entitled to fees for a speaking engagement?  Bwaaahahah!!
> 
> It's pussy shit to cancel this, but it's EVEN bigger pussy shit for this human lizard-gash to react by whining about "constitutional rights."



What's pussy shit is the denial of the Left of how much into authoritarianism they are. You're glad for, and you support shutting down dissenting speech.


----------



## Mac1958 (Apr 19, 2017)

GaryDog said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > IsaacNewton said:
> ...


So that's your excuse.

What a shame.  I wish you had more confidence in our kids.
.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 19, 2017)

GaryDog said:


> [
> 
> 
> Contrary thought is fine.  The mewlings of a carnival-barking moron?  Not necessarily what I would call "thought".



Seig Heil indeed, Brownshirt.

You crush thoughts and words that deviate from Party dogma to protect children, right?


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Apr 19, 2017)

Avatar4321 said:


> But she vows to go and speak anyway
> 
> Coulter Vows To Speak Despite UC Berkeley Cancellation


Who said the left were fascists?


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 19, 2017)

SYTFE said:


> Did you guys see the Rob Lowe roast on comedy central?  It turned into the Ann Coulter roast....it was spectacular.



Can you please take your ADD medicine.

This is about a college campus cancelling a speaking engagement because the cops don't have the balls to shoot rioters.


----------



## ptbw forever (Apr 19, 2017)

IsaacNewton said:


> SYTFE said:
> 
> 
> > Did you guys see the Rob Lowe roast on comedy central?  It turned into the Ann Coulter roast....it was spectacular.
> ...


She is laughing the entire clip....


----------



## GaryDog (Apr 19, 2017)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



That's interesting, because the left has been on the leading edge of pretty much all social change in this country.  Abolition?  Left.  Voting rights for women and minorities?  Left.  Civil rights?  The left.  Opposition to laws that silenced war-dissenters in 1917 and the 1940s?  Left.

Everything the left supports now is accepted, settled law in the future.

Does that ever make you feel stupid?  Probably not.  You'd need to actually engage in deep thought first.


----------



## Doc1 (Apr 19, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > But she vows to go and speak anyway
> ...



I did, and the truth is so are you.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 19, 2017)

SYTFE said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > SYTFE said:
> ...



She has lot's of books on the market polluting the minds of many.

You have your internet posts.....hurting the sides of many (from laughing at your stupidity).


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Apr 19, 2017)

As if we needed any more proof to never hire a Berzerkly grad.


----------



## Mac1958 (Apr 19, 2017)

Correll said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Yeah, clearly they want to be able to use these kids as a bludgeon.

Not as humans who think for themselves, but as a weapon.

That's what they think of people.
.


----------



## Eaglewings (Apr 19, 2017)

Mac1958 said:


> The university has done such a crappy job of creating an adult, open minded environment, it can't trust its own students to not lose their shit and start rioting.



That is complete nonsense, do you have a neutral link on that Bull poo poo comment?

.



Avatar4321 said:


> But she vows to go and speak anyway
> 
> Coulter Vows To Speak Despite UC Berkeley Cancellation



Ann Coulter is a mean hateful person, why would you want her to speak to our young adults?  She is a hag..




Ann Coulter 

✔@AnnCoulter
Gen. Michael Hayden: N Korea will make nuke capable of hitting Seattle! Situation will be dire as soon as they can hit a city worth saving.

10:08 AM - 6 Apr 2017




 1,3701,370 Retweets


 4,2994,299 likes


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 19, 2017)

IsaacNewton said:


> She looks like a skeleton that refuses to lie down. Just find a good plot and begin your eternal rest already bones.
> 
> Has that corpse ever been seen with a man? Or a woman? Vulture waiting for a meal? Anything?



I see her on TV a great deal.

She speaks at colleges.

You do what ?  Oh, yeah...you post at this board.


----------



## GaryDog (Apr 19, 2017)

Mac1958 said:


> GaryDog said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



Again, she has no right to be paid to speak at a platform they provide.  I think you're unclear about the First Amendment.  Or you think it only applies to right-wing assholes.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Apr 19, 2017)

Correll said:


> SYTFE said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...



What were the false pretenses? I hadn't heard that before.


----------



## Mac1958 (Apr 19, 2017)

Eaglewings said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > The university has done such a crappy job of creating an adult, open minded environment, it can't trust its own students to not lose their shit and start rioting.
> ...


So another one who's willing to do this to our kids for political gain.

Incredible.
.


----------



## GaryDog (Apr 19, 2017)

Uncensored2008 said:


> GaryDog said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



Poor, poor snowflake.


----------



## ptbw forever (Apr 19, 2017)

SYTFE said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


Half of those people would literally file lawsuits if someone did that to them.

Ann will probably destroy them all in a chapter of a future book anyway.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 19, 2017)

Eaglewings said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > The university has done such a crappy job of creating an adult, open minded environment, it can't trust its own students to not lose their shit and start rioting.
> ...



Oh you poor little Nazi. You CAN'T let people say things that mock YOU and your fellow Goosestepping democrats....


----------



## Weatherman2020 (Apr 19, 2017)

Eaglewings said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > The university has done such a crappy job of creating an adult, open minded environment, it can't trust its own students to not lose their shit and start rioting.
> ...


All you need to do is let them speak.


----------



## IsaacNewton (Apr 19, 2017)

Correll said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> > She looks like a skeleton that refuses to lie down. Just find a good plot and begin your eternal rest already bones.
> ...





GaryDog said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > IsaacNewton said:
> ...



That's the thing isn't it. I'd guess Alex Jones isn't invited to speak many places other than small venues where his whacko followers gather. Everyone has free speech but that just means you can walk out your front door and speak. It doesn't mean any venue has to give you a stage.

Coulter could show up in the parking lot and stand on her car and whine about how miserable her and her fellow derps are. Have at it. Don't cry about losing a paycheck and couch it as 'what about my Constitutional rights'. Book your own hall and go speak bones.


----------



## GaryDog (Apr 19, 2017)

Mac1958 said:


> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


People have free speech.  They're not required to be given an open platform w/ engagement fees at a college for that speech.


----------



## Doc1 (Apr 19, 2017)

GaryDog said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > GaryDog said:
> ...



Nope, we all agree that a prick like you deserves a platform to spew your shit. I would also point  out that the guy in your avatar protected that right and would kick your ass for being an ass.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 19, 2017)

GaryDog said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



And you learned history from Saul Alinsky.

Voting rights for women were being given at the state level long before the 19th by liberal states like.....WYOMING.

Moron.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Apr 19, 2017)

Mac1958 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



American academia seems to have lost it's godamned mind the past few years. It's sickening to see. Fascism alive and well on campus.


----------



## Mac1958 (Apr 19, 2017)

GaryDog said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > GaryDog said:
> ...


Straw man.  Two of them.  I didn't claim she had a right to speak.  I didn't claim this is a First Amendment issue.

Are you always this dishonest?

As you know, I'm talking about how important it is that we expose our kids to contrary thought.  It's critical, and college is the best place.

If you're willing to do this to our kids, there's nothing else I can say to you.
.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Apr 19, 2017)

Avatar4321 said:


> But she vows to go and speak anyway
> 
> Coulter Vows To Speak Despite UC Berkeley Cancellation



good she should go


her supporters should be carrying 

the new 

"make America great Again" walking stick


----------



## B. Kidd (Apr 19, 2017)

SYTFE said:


> Did you guys see the Rob Lowe roast on comedy central?  It turned into the Ann Coulter roast....it was spectacular.



Did you see Ann Coulter pawn Bill Maher and all of his guests who laughed at her (including Joy Reid) and the audience when she predicted Trump would win months before the election?.......


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 19, 2017)

Correll said:


> SYTFE said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Asswipe is a better word.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 19, 2017)

GaryDog said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > GaryDog said:
> ...



Should Congress, with the guidance of the party, pass laws that determine what ideas people can express? you know, extend what the Marxists in academia do to the general population?

Should using the word "faggot" carry a long prison term?


----------



## GaryDog (Apr 19, 2017)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> GaryDog said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


The governor of Wyoming at that time granted suffrage and he was a *Union *general.  Not _*exactly *_a right-leaning regressive.


----------



## GaryDog (Apr 19, 2017)

Uncensored2008 said:


> GaryDog said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



Are you fucking retarded, faggot?


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Apr 19, 2017)

SYTFE said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > SYTFE said:
> ...


You're offering pacifiers from your safe space stash? How does your mom afford that generosity?


----------



## Mac1958 (Apr 19, 2017)

Uncensored2008 said:


> GaryDog said:
> 
> 
> > Contrary thought is fine.  The mewlings of a carnival-barking moron?  Not necessarily what I would call "thought".
> ...


I honestly don't know what to say to these people.  I don't know how they can support doing this to our kids.
.


----------



## Eaglewings (Apr 19, 2017)

Mac1958 said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> > She looks like a skeleton that refuses to lie down. Just find a good plot and begin your eternal rest already bones. Has that corpse ever been seen with a man? Or a woman? Vulture waiting for a meal? Anything?
> ...



*Berklely also cancled creepy ass guy* *Milo Yiannopoulos who peddles hate.

Why is a speaker like that ok with you?

*
.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Apr 19, 2017)

Shows how fearful of factual speech some are


----------



## GaryDog (Apr 19, 2017)

Mac1958 said:


> GaryDog said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



Right, you're making a qualitative argument.  So am I.  Coulter is not an intellectual, and she really doesn't have much knowledge to impart to youth.  She's a shrill comedian who sells books based on her audacity of vulgarity.  She can speak to some media students about how to drum up ratings among 68-year old men, I guess?


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Apr 19, 2017)

It's Berkely people. Of course it's not surprising. I just hope the patriots show up and bloody some more noses.


----------



## GaryDog (Apr 19, 2017)

Mac1958 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > GaryDog said:
> ...



You keep saying "doing this to our kids."

Please explain the abject horror of canceling an Ann Coulter speaking engagement, and how that leads to "our kids" being irreparably harmed, you disingenuous c*nt?


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 19, 2017)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



Would have


GaryDog said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > GaryDog said:
> ...



You equate the two.....you moron.

WYOMING never has been a liberal state and it's governor was elected by the people of the state.

Let's add more to your list.

Social Security....biggest PONZI scam in history.....you got it...the left.

Vietnam.......Thanks LBJ.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 19, 2017)

ptbw forever said:


> SYTFE said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...



She already did.


----------



## ptbw forever (Apr 19, 2017)

GaryDog said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > GaryDog said:
> ...


She is far more intelligent than you have ever dreamed of being.


----------



## Mac1958 (Apr 19, 2017)

Eaglewings said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > IsaacNewton said:
> ...


They're all okay with me.  Those you mention, the fucking KKK, and any radical left wing groups you mention.

All of them, bring 'em on, let them say their peace.  Loud & clear.

I want my kids to be challenged, to be exposed to contrary thought.

Do you really have a problem with that?  You don't want that for your kids?
.


----------



## ptbw forever (Apr 19, 2017)

Uncensored2008 said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > SYTFE said:
> ...


I need that book.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 19, 2017)

GaryDog said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...




The state pays this moron to teach children.

No wonder CA is so messed up.


----------



## GaryDog (Apr 19, 2017)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



No, he was not elected, dipshit!  BWAAAHAHAHA!!!!  He was APPOINTED by President Grant.

John Campbell and the Invention of Wyoming | WyoHistory.org

Unmarried, 33 years old, John A. Campbell was a short, handsome man, with hair a little thin on top and a thick beard below. President Ulysses S. Grant had appointed him governor just a few weeks earlier. Grant himself had been president just a few weeks longer than that.

Holy shit.  How's the egg on your face taste?  What's next, you gonna claim that Alaska voted for George Washington? 

Jesus Dipshits-Everywhere Christ


----------



## HenryBHough (Apr 19, 2017)

It is written:

*The Truth Shall Make Ye Free.*

Now you  see why the refusal to listen.  Fear of hearing truth and breaking the chains that bind otherwise innocent infants (today's college students) to The Democrat Party.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 19, 2017)

GaryDog said:


> [
> 
> You keep saying "doing this to our kids."
> 
> Please explain the abject horror of canceling an Ann Coulter speaking engagement, and how that leads to "our kids" being irreparably harmed, you disingenuous c*nt?



Asa dedicated Nazi, you are ever vigilent to ensure those in college are never exposed to new (dangerous) ideas which deviate from party doctrine.

SEIG HEIL, brownshirtted baboon!


----------



## Eaglewings (Apr 19, 2017)

So another one who's willing to do this to our kids for political gain.

Incredible.
.[/QUOTE]

Bull oney...

These haters want to spread their Fox News 1/2 truths for political gain. 

I know several going to Berkeley , one will be a scientist, the other an engineer.. 

Very smart young people.. If they don't want the hate.

.


----------



## initforme (Apr 19, 2017)

This is as non issue.  It is like a scholar lecturing is Mississippi where nobody can understand words.


----------



## Mac1958 (Apr 19, 2017)

GaryDog said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


Wow, personal insults and name-calling, good sign.

I'll say it yet again:  College is the very best time of a kid's life to be exposed to contrary, challenging thought.  By all means, the more the merrier.  This is THE PERFECT TIME for them to be challenged.

People like you don't want that because you're afraid.
.


----------



## GaryDog (Apr 19, 2017)

ptbw forever said:


> GaryDog said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...




Totally fucking irrelevant to the point, but your naked deflection is proof that I've got you cornered.  However dumb you think I am, well, you're AT LEAST my runner-up.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 19, 2017)

B. Kidd said:


> SYTFE said:
> 
> 
> > Did you guys see the Rob Lowe roast on comedy central?  It turned into the Ann Coulter roast....it was spectacular.
> ...



Yeah....


----------



## GaryDog (Apr 19, 2017)

Mac1958 said:


> GaryDog said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



She doesn't offer "challenging" thought.  She hurls firebombs.  That's it.  You want a conservative intellectual, send a conservative intellectual who doesn't simply insult people.


----------



## SYTFE (Apr 19, 2017)

ptbw forever said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...



lol, there's quite a few books you "need" you uneducated buffoon.


----------



## jon_berzerk (Apr 19, 2017)

WEATHER53 said:


> Shows how fearful of factual speech some are




or free speech for that matter


----------



## GaryDog (Apr 19, 2017)

HenryBHough said:


> It is written:
> 
> *The Truth Shall Make Ye Free.*
> 
> Now you  see why the refusal to listen.  Fear of hearing truth and breaking the chains that bind otherwise innocent infants (today's college students) to The Democrat Party.



Your signature is hilarious given the selective outrage in this thread by conservatives over Coulter.  LOL!


----------



## Mac1958 (Apr 19, 2017)

GaryDog said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > GaryDog said:
> ...


I'm not afraid of words, I'll leave that to people like you.
.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 19, 2017)

GaryDog said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > GaryDog said:
> ...



How ironic.

You accuse him of making a qualitative argument....

And you finish by saying "I guess".


----------



## beagle9 (Apr 19, 2017)

IsaacNewton said:


> She looks like a skeleton that refuses to lie down. Just find a good plot and begin your eternal rest already bones.
> 
> Has that corpse ever been seen with a man? Or a woman? Vulture waiting for a meal? Anything?


. Now how would you or did you react to Trump's hit on Rosie Odonnel ?? Didn't like it right ??? Now why is it that the left can dish it out, but they can't take it when someone fires back at them or does the same things in which they do ?? Hypocrites much ?  The libs are targeting Conservatives, and have waged war or open season upon them now.


----------



## B. Kidd (Apr 19, 2017)

Visual proof that Libtards are ultra-stoopid and Ann Coulter is ultra-smart:


----------



## GaryDog (Apr 19, 2017)

Mac1958 said:


> GaryDog said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



When did I say I was afraid of her?  Did it occur to you that these kids don't want their money going to a buffoon, and thereby with their actions they are being fiscally responsible?


----------



## Mac1958 (Apr 19, 2017)

Has this country always been this polluted by people who are afraid of speech, or is it getting worse?


----------



## Doc1 (Apr 19, 2017)

GaryDog said:


> HenryBHough said:
> 
> 
> > It is written:
> ...



Do you have any idea what a dumbass you sound like? You want to ONLY listen to people you agree with and you are willing to shut down anyone you don't.
 You can run kid, but you can't hide.


----------



## ptbw forever (Apr 19, 2017)

GaryDog said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > GaryDog said:
> ...


You can't claim that "she doesn't have much knowledge to impart to youth" when you aren't even as smart as she is.


----------



## Mac1958 (Apr 19, 2017)

GaryDog said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > GaryDog said:
> ...


So you're in charge of who gets to speak at campuses?  Do they have to pass the muster of people like you?
.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 19, 2017)

GaryDog said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



Wyoming legislators write the first state constitution to grant women the vote - Sep 30, 1889 - HISTORY.com

WYOMING wrote this into their constitution in 1889 using an elected governor.

Dick.


----------



## Eaglewings (Apr 19, 2017)

Weatherman2020 said:


> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...




Yeah like Glen Beck gives you facts and statistics...

This kid is a Bone Head and needs to get a job.


----------



## Doc1 (Apr 19, 2017)

GaryDog said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > GaryDog said:
> ...



Has it ever occurred to you that we don't want our money going to shit you approve of? Abortion and shit? We are being fiscally responsible.
You dumbass.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 19, 2017)

GaryDog said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > GaryDog said:
> ...



So the kids did it citing fiscal reasons.

Who knew.


----------



## HenryBHough (Apr 19, 2017)

Doc1 said:


> Do you have any idea what a dumbass you sound like? You want to ONLY listen to people you agree with and you are willing to shut down anyone you don't.
> You can run kid, but you can't hide.



The hiding is not important.

It's the running.

The sound of the wind whistling through the vacant cavity twixt its ears effectively prevents hearing even a single word of truth.


----------



## Mac1958 (Apr 19, 2017)

Doc1 said:


> GaryDog said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


No, it doesn't occur to them.  You'd think it would.
.


----------



## Correll (Apr 19, 2017)

SYTFE said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > SYTFE said:
> ...




I'm not the one using violence and the threat of violence to censor my enemies.

That's you and yours, lefty.


----------



## Doc1 (Apr 19, 2017)

GaryDog said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > GaryDog said:
> ...



Child you fear all dissenting thought, that's why you simply throw shit about.


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Apr 19, 2017)

A skinny 100 pound woman scares the shit out of the democrats.


----------



## Mac1958 (Apr 19, 2017)

Imagine a kid being raised by Regressive Lefties like this.

These are NOT LIBERALS.
.


----------



## Eaglewings (Apr 19, 2017)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



Why don't they have an all day convention for the Alt Righties .. Such a nice group of people
Guest Speakers :

Michael Savage

Ann Coulter

Infowars

Brietbat Milo Yiannopulos 

Steve Bannon


----------



## Markle (Apr 19, 2017)

IsaacNewton said:


> She looks like a skeleton that refuses to lie down. Just find a good plot and begin your eternal rest already bones.
> 
> Has that corpse ever been seen with a man? Or a woman? Vulture waiting for a meal? Anything?


----------



## Correll (Apr 19, 2017)

Eaglewings said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > The university has done such a crappy job of creating an adult, open minded environment, it can't trust its own students to not lose their shit and start rioting.
> ...



Ann's "hateful"?

NOt these little lefties?








Maybe you're right. Maybe all that emotion I see is some form of Tough Love....


Feel the warmth...


----------



## Mac1958 (Apr 19, 2017)

Eaglewings said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Eaglewings said:
> ...


Yes, absolutely, great idea.

Then the next day, a bunch of hardcore left wing groups.

Day three, some moderate and independent groups.

Perfect!
,


----------



## Eaglewings (Apr 19, 2017)

Mac1958 said:


> Imagine a kid being raised by Regressive Lefties like this.
> 
> These are NOT LIBERALS.
> .





Missouri_Mike said:


> A skinny 100 pound woman scares the shit out of the democrats.



Skinny Ugly Dog


----------



## Correll (Apr 19, 2017)

Eaglewings said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Eaglewings said:
> ...





And there you have it, smearing her enemies with Godwins, to justify street violence and censorship.



YOu are tearing this nation apart.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Apr 19, 2017)

Eaglewings said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > IsaacNewton said:
> ...



Because it's an alternative perspective. Berzerkley should be well versed in such things.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Apr 19, 2017)

Looks like this will all boil to a Kent State event that will finally shut these anarchist hippies down. Civility needs to be enforced by our National Guard.


----------



## Mac1958 (Apr 19, 2017)

Eaglewings said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Imagine a kid being raised by Regressive Lefties like this.
> ...


My goodness, how old are you?
.


----------



## initforme (Apr 19, 2017)

The extent to some little story like this angers some of you is beyond comprehension.  To be that intense about left right.... Right left is nuts.  Coulter is rich therefore I do not feel too bad for her.   This is a non issue.  Take off the red white and blue glasses and see the unimportance of the story.  Nothing in this country's political system is worth getting angry or passionate about....


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 19, 2017)

GaryDog said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > GaryDog said:
> ...



She actually does offer challenging thought.  

She challenges screaming left wing banshees like you all the time.

Love her line in one of her books......describing a potential issue to be dealt with......

"we can wait....or as Ted Kennedy says 'We'll drive off that bridge when we come to it.'"

Classic.


----------



## Correll (Apr 19, 2017)

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > SYTFE said:
> ...



It was supposed to be a Rob Lowe Roast.


----------



## Mac1958 (Apr 19, 2017)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> GaryDog said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


The authoritarians will always find an excuse to be authoritarian.  If not Coulter, they'd shut her replacement down next.
.


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Apr 19, 2017)

Eaglewings said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Imagine a kid being raised by Regressive Lefties like this.
> ...


When you have nothing to counter the arguments jump to how the person looks. It is interesting how you chose a dog more able to fight for her picture while sporting that fearsome lap dog poodle in your avatar.

Seems you're pretty worried about her.


----------



## Correll (Apr 19, 2017)

B. Kidd said:


> SYTFE said:
> 
> 
> > Did you guys see the Rob Lowe roast on comedy central?  It turned into the Ann Coulter roast....it was spectacular.
> ...




Joy was especially condescending about it.

Stupid smug bitch.

All of them, too stupid to realize that they were making fools of themselves.


----------



## OKTexas (Apr 19, 2017)

GaryDog said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > GaryDog said:
> ...




It's a public school dipshit, tax payers do the providing. Maybe we should rethink that if they can't keep people safe.


----------



## DarkFury (Apr 19, 2017)

*California is the Gaza strip of America and you have no better chance of training and educating a terrorist Democrat then you do a terrorist Muslim.*


----------



## initforme (Apr 19, 2017)

Ridiculing political people and ridiculing this nations political system and figures is a good and proper thing to do.  She should expect and accept this kind of stuff when in the limelight.  I don't feel bad for her nor do I ever plan on going to Berkeley.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 19, 2017)

Uncensored2008 said:


> GaryDog said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...



At that time, she was dead on.


----------



## initforme (Apr 19, 2017)

Restricting oneself to right or left only is the sign of low IQ.  Says something about america doesn't it?


----------



## Correll (Apr 19, 2017)

Eaglewings said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > IsaacNewton said:
> ...




Your rationalization for your side's brown shirt tactics is not of interest to ANYONE anymore.

This is real hate.


----------



## Correll (Apr 19, 2017)

GaryDog said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > GaryDog said:
> ...




She has written 12 best selling books and she is certainly capable of adding knowledge to our youth.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Apr 19, 2017)

Breaking News Update from the Associated Press

 April 19, 7:31 PM EDT

ANN COULTER VOWS TO SPEAK AT BERKELEY DESPITE CANCELLATION
/

http://www.hosted.ap.org/dynamic/st...COULTER?SITE=AP&SECTION=HOME&TEMPLATE=DEFAULT


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Apr 19, 2017)

GaryDog said:


> She doesn't offer "challenging" thought. She hurls firebombs. That's it.



Are you the arbiter of taste? Because if not, then you should let others decide for themselves how to live their lives. No one is forcing anyone to listen to Coulter. Just a thought.


----------



## Mac1958 (Apr 19, 2017)

Correll said:


> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...


The most ironic thing is that they're acting exactly like the people liberals used to fight against, authoritarians.

That's why I say, these are NOT liberals.
.


----------



## Eaglewings (Apr 19, 2017)

Mac1958 said:


> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



The last guest speaker Berkeley protested  , I wonder which bathroom he uses..

Yiannopoulos


----------



## B. Kidd (Apr 19, 2017)

Correll said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> > SYTFE said:
> ...



Just a perfect example of the 'hive mentality' that left-tards promote in our media, and in our colleges. Leftist branded fascism is coming one day to destroy U.S.A..


----------



## Mac1958 (Apr 19, 2017)

Eaglewings said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Eaglewings said:
> ...


You wonder what bathroom he uses?

Why do you hate gay people?

What have they done to you?
.


----------



## easyt65 (Apr 19, 2017)

I see the Communist Berkley snowflakes are still silencing the Freedom of Speech.

Liberals continue to prove they are DOMESTIC ENEMIES of this nation.


----------



## Correll (Apr 19, 2017)

Eaglewings said:


> So another one who's willing to do this to our kids for political gain.
> 
> Incredible.
> .



Bull oney...

These haters want to spread their Fox News 1/2 truths for political gain.

I know several going to Berkeley , one will be a scientist, the other an engineer..

Very smart young people.. If they don't want the hate.

.[/QUOTE]


This is the hate you are supporting.


----------



## initforme (Apr 19, 2017)

Imagine if every person fully bought into all liberal or all conservative principles.  The country would never survive a catastrophe like that.


----------



## IsaacNewton (Apr 19, 2017)

I'm sure the city can find a safe space for Ann Coulter and her 200 followers. Conservative snowflakes make a big deal out of everything that isn't just their way lol. 

Those mean 'ol college kids.


----------



## Correll (Apr 19, 2017)

B. Kidd said:


> Visual proof that Libtards are ultra-stoopid and Ann Coulter is ultra-smart:




Everyone who laughed in that clip was making a fool of themselves. They are just too stupid and unaware to know it.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 19, 2017)

IsaacNewton said:


> I'm sure the city can find a safe space for Ann Coulter and her 200 followers. Conservative snowflakes make a big deal out of everything that isn't just their way lol.
> 
> Those mean 'ol college kids.



Would have enjoyed being a part of the "clash" with them.


----------



## Correll (Apr 19, 2017)

GaryDog said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > GaryDog said:
> ...



The kids invited her, the administration shut her down, supposedly for fear of violence from rioters.


That is always the way it is today.


----------



## initforme (Apr 19, 2017)

Its a few college kids.   Relax.  It isn't a big deal.  I agree she should theoretically be allowed to speak but I do not see any threat too america...that's just plain over the top.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Apr 19, 2017)

Mac1958 said:


> Imagine a kid being raised by Regressive Lefties like this.
> 
> These are NOT LIBERALS.
> .


 
Of course not. They're narcissists, and they exist on every part of the political spectrum, unfortunately.


----------



## jasonnfree (Apr 19, 2017)

Correll said:


> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



Berkeley has always sponsored low life radicals,  at least since the filthy speech movement of the '60s.


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Apr 19, 2017)

It's all about the war.  Go armed or stay home.


----------



## Correll (Apr 19, 2017)

Eaglewings said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Eaglewings said:
> ...




Yep. Milo dresses funny.

THe left riots.








And you attack HIM?


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Apr 19, 2017)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Looks like this will all boil to a Kent State event that will finally shut these anarchist hippies down. Civility needs to be enforced by our National Guard.



Damn, guy, take it down a thousad notches or two. Were you rubbing one out when you wrote that?


----------



## my2¢ (Apr 19, 2017)

Whatever happened to, *“I wholly disapprove of what you say and will defend to the death your right to say it” ???   *


----------



## initforme (Apr 19, 2017)

I do like Maher and how he picks apart all the filth in our political system. I spouse some of you think he is a threat to america.


----------



## blackhawk (Apr 19, 2017)

Avatar4321 said:


> But she vows to go and speak anyway
> 
> Coulter Vows To Speak Despite UC Berkeley Cancellation


Why waste time with places Berkeley? Let the students hide from all opinions and views other than those they agree with and let the reality of the real world hit them like a bucket of ice water when they leave.


----------



## Eaglewings (Apr 19, 2017)

Missouri_Mike said:


> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



She uses hate to get attention and sell her bonehead books. Have you seen her speak?


----------



## jasonnfree (Apr 19, 2017)

Eaglewings said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > IsaacNewton said:
> ...



Lots of hate on both sides, but Berkeley will only accept  it's brand of hate.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Apr 19, 2017)

Eaglewings said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > The university has done such a crappy job of creating an adult, open minded environment, it can't trust its own students to not lose their shit and start rioting.
> ...


So is Hillary Clinton but you pay hundreds of thousands to have her speak


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Apr 19, 2017)

Correll said:


> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



...? Yeah, and it was, and she likely knew it was. What were the false pretenses?


----------



## Eaglewings (Apr 19, 2017)

Correll said:


> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



Milo is a pedophile with young boys, why are you defending him?


.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Apr 19, 2017)

IsaacNewton said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > IsaacNewton said:
> ...



No one has said one word about losing a paycheck.


----------



## beagle9 (Apr 19, 2017)

Mac1958 said:


> Has this country always been this polluted by people who are afraid of speech, or is it getting worse?


. Getting worse as the speech has now changed, and in my opinion it has changed in order to counter the hate speech or actions of the left, and the left can't stand it.


----------



## Markle (Apr 19, 2017)

GaryDog said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



You might want to study a bit of history before making such foolish posts.

As you know, you are wrong about abolition, suffrage, voting rights and civil rights.  Are you so desperate that you just blatantly lie expecting no one to know better or won't bother to check?


----------



## Eaglewings (Apr 19, 2017)

jasonnfree said:


> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



Please give us a link of the hateful left speakers, I would love to see who they are.

.


----------



## Faun (Apr 19, 2017)

Avatar4321 said:


> But she vows to go and speak anyway
> 
> Coulter Vows To Speak Despite UC Berkeley Cancellation


Not transgender friendly, are they?


----------



## BluesLegend (Apr 19, 2017)

IsaacNewton said:


> She looks like a skeleton that refuses to lie down. Just find a good plot and begin your eternal rest already bones.
> 
> Has that corpse ever been seen with a man? Or a woman? Vulture waiting for a meal? Anything?



Your post speaks volumes about YOU.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Apr 19, 2017)

GaryDog said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > GaryDog said:
> ...



Yeah he was a republican. Thanks for noticing.

And yes that is right leaning. Even then


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Apr 19, 2017)

American patriot Steve McGarrett chiming in.

Coulter will have to do like patriotic Richard Spencer did to speak at Berkeley. I'm not sure how far it got, but he either threatened a lawsuit and that was enough, or he actually did sue and won the right to speak. Matter of point, isn't it ironic that a person has to sue a university (whose students invited him to speak there) to win the right to speak there? In other words, people are literally having to sue organizations, schools, etc...in order to exercise their first amendment rights.


----------



## Markle (Apr 19, 2017)

GaryDog said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > GaryDog said:
> ...


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Apr 19, 2017)

B. Kidd said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > B. Kidd said:
> ...


Not one day. It's here.


----------



## Eaglewings (Apr 19, 2017)

.



Avatar4321 said:


> So is Hillary Clinton but you pay hundreds of thousands to have her speak



It depends on what the meal is...lol.. Coulter is just feeding them a few hours of ( I will sum it up for you )

I hate all Jews, Muslims, Mexicans, Blacks, Gays, Welfare Recipients, Liberals..I hate medical care for the poor and let Seattle be the first to be nuked..

She has a stick up her bony butte

.

.


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Apr 19, 2017)

Eaglewings said:


> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> > Eaglewings said:
> ...


Yes I have. And what she say's is pretty damn accurate. But isn't that the reason you need to keep her from speaking?


----------



## beagle9 (Apr 19, 2017)

The left has since risen to power over the years, and they have occupied in many areas in what they consider as the high ground, and they are showing the nation exactly where those high grounds in which it feels that it controls and/or holds are. Trying to take it to them in their supposed strong holds is driving them insane, and they aren't taking it lying down. Now what needs to happen is if there is a huge anti-leftist crowd on these campuses, then it needs to rise up and do academic battle from within or just boycott the campus by taking their money and their business somewhere else.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Apr 19, 2017)

Mac1958 said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > GaryDog said:
> ...



Mind boggling isnt it? We have to keep people safe from ideas. Instead of teaching them to seek and love the truth


----------



## OKTexas (Apr 19, 2017)

initforme said:


> Its a few college kids.   Relax.  It isn't a big deal.  I agree she should theoretically be allowed to speak but I do not see any threat too america...that's just plain over the top.





You must have you head firmly planted in your ass. These threats of violence and actual violence are being used all over the country to shut things down. The democratic party paid people to start shit, other organizations are paying people to start shit. You won't want to see the results when the regular folks get a belly full of it.


----------



## easyt65 (Apr 19, 2017)

After this, the Federal Govt should cut every dime of federal funding to this Constitution-Violating Communist Indoctrination Camp.


----------



## Correll (Apr 19, 2017)

IsaacNewton said:


> I'm sure the city can find a safe space for Ann Coulter and her 200 followers. Conservative snowflakes make a big deal out of everything that isn't just their way lol.
> 
> Those mean 'ol college kids.




12 best sellers. 200 followers? LOL!


----------



## Correll (Apr 19, 2017)

initforme said:


> Its a few college kids.   Relax.  It isn't a big deal.  I agree she should theoretically be allowed to speak but I do not see any threat too america...that's just plain over the top.


----------



## WEATHER53 (Apr 19, 2017)

Mac1958 said:


> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...





Mac1958 said:


> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


We do not hate them. We just do not accept as a valid nor important issue about how a guy can worm himself into the ladies room because he fancies himself to be a lady


----------



## Correll (Apr 19, 2017)

Eaglewings said:


> Missouri_Mike said:
> 
> 
> > Eaglewings said:
> ...



You and yours accuse your enemies of hate to justify your violence.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Apr 19, 2017)

Eaglewings said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Those type people you named are 99.9% of America's problem.


----------



## Correll (Apr 19, 2017)

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> ...



If it was to be a Rob Lowe Roast, she would NOT have been the target.


----------



## Markle (Apr 19, 2017)

GaryDog said:


> Right, you're making a qualitative argument. So am I. *Coulter is not an intellectual, and she really doesn't have much knowledge to impart to youth.* She's a shrill comedian who sells books based on her audacity of vulgarity. She can speak to some media students about how to drum up ratings among 68-year old men, I guess?



Lying seems to be your stock in trade.

While attending Cornell University, Coulter helped found _The Cornell Review_,[12][13] and was a member of the Delta Gamma national sorority.[14] She graduated _cum laude_ from Cornell in 1984 with a B.A. in history, and received her J.D. from the University of Michigan Law School in 1988, where she was an editor of the _Michigan Law Review_.[15] At Michigan, Coulter was president of the local chapter of the Federalist Society and was trained at the National Journalism Center.

Ann Coulter - Wikipedia


----------



## easyt65 (Apr 19, 2017)

Correll said:


>



So did the Berkley 'Terrorists' just 'declare war' on the United States?

Thank you for admitting you are 'domestic enemies' of this nation.   Cut the funding, shut down the school as a 'terrorist training camp'.


----------



## Correll (Apr 19, 2017)

Eaglewings said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Eaglewings said:
> ...




Your vile hateful lies are noted and held against you.

Why are you such a vile liar and hater?


----------



## WEATHER53 (Apr 19, 2017)

Avatar4321 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


Feelings vs facts is the crux of the whole thing


----------



## Toro (Apr 19, 2017)

Avatar4321 said:


> But she vows to go and speak anyway
> 
> Coulter Vows To Speak Despite UC Berkeley Cancellation



It's appalling that she can't speak because some out of control leftards can't abide by the civilized norms of society.


----------



## Eaglewings (Apr 19, 2017)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> American patriot Steve McGarrett chiming in.
> 
> Coulter will have to do like patriotic Richard Spencer did to speak at Berkeley. I'm not sure how far it got, but he either threatened a lawsuit and that was enough, or he actually did sue and won the right to speak. Matter of point, isn't it ironic that a person has to sue a university (whose students invited him to speak there) to win the right to speak there? In other words, people are literally having to sue organizations, schools, etc...in order to exercise their first amendment rights.



BTW...It was The Auburn University not Berkeley Steve

Why are you people attracted  to these mean ass people?...Check out the video at the 0.23 mark in the link.  He talks about why he hates diversity at a university.

Against its wishes, Auburn hosts white nationalist Richard Spencer - CNNPolitics.com


----------



## Correll (Apr 19, 2017)

Eaglewings said:


> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> > Eaglewings said:
> ...




Start with this one.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Apr 19, 2017)

Mac1958 said:


> GaryDog said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



I somehow suspect they've never read a word she has said


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Apr 19, 2017)

Toro said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > But she vows to go and speak anyway
> ...


You know how these snowflakes are. Someone saying something that upsets them makes them go all crazy and shit.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Apr 19, 2017)

GaryDog said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > GaryDog said:
> ...



Considering the students invited her....


----------



## ptbw forever (Apr 19, 2017)

GaryDog said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...


Everything the left supports now will be referred to as "the era of Regression" in the future.


----------



## OKTexas (Apr 19, 2017)

Eaglewings said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Eaglewings said:
> ...




If that were true and you could prove it he would be in jail. The fact that he isn't make you a LIAR!


----------



## Correll (Apr 19, 2017)

Toro said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > But she vows to go and speak anyway
> ...




Thank you, but unfortunately this is the new normal.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Apr 19, 2017)

Sun Devil 92 said:


> GaryDog said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...



Who was *drumroll* a right wing republican


----------



## Avatar4321 (Apr 19, 2017)

Eaglewings said:


> Weatherman2020 said:
> 
> 
> > Eaglewings said:
> ...



He does if you listen to him.


----------



## ptbw forever (Apr 19, 2017)

Eaglewings said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > American patriot Steve McGarrett chiming in.
> ...


Why do you love "diversity"?


----------



## jasonnfree (Apr 19, 2017)

Correll said:


> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



Imagine law abiding and God fearing Americans today being unarmed,  like the schumers and feinsteins want, with savages like the above on the loose.


----------



## Toro (Apr 19, 2017)

Correll said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



I know. 

What these dumbass leftards fail to understand is that by not allowing her to speak, it just reinforces her argument that the left is intolerant, and bolsters her status while diminishing theirs. By shutting her down, she wins.


----------



## Correll (Apr 19, 2017)

jasonnfree said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Eaglewings said:
> ...




I'm still waiting to hear about the right to left breakdown on arrested in the most recent berkeley. 


I'm fearing the cops showed up when the republicans started defending themselves and arrested them, mostly.


----------



## Tom Horn (Apr 19, 2017)

IsaacNewton said:


> She looks like a skeleton that refuses to lie down. Just find a good plot and begin your eternal rest already bones.
> 
> Has that corpse ever been seen with a man? Or a woman? Vulture waiting for a meal? Anything?



More body-shaming from our "enlightened" prog losers....nobody hates women like these fags...nobody.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Apr 19, 2017)

my2¢ said:


> Whatever happened to, *“I wholly disapprove of what you say and will defend to the death your right to say it” ???   *



Radicals found out people actually disagree with them


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Apr 19, 2017)

Correll said:


> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



She agreed to go on a _Comedy Central_ roast to promote a book. Comedy Central is a _well known_ repository for left-leaning ideals. Coulter knows this. The ribbing she got was more because the roasters didn't understand her presence there to begin with. Don't be so naive.


----------



## Correll (Apr 19, 2017)

Toro said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...



Sort of.

BUt it also bolsters the idea of violence and censorship as an acceptable behavior, from the left.


AND it prevents the Right from getting it's actual message to young people who might be open to new ideas.



Barring dramatic change, this trend will continue and escalate over time.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Apr 19, 2017)

Faun said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > But she vows to go and speak anyway
> ...




No idea and completely irrelevant


----------



## Correll (Apr 19, 2017)

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> ...




Your making of excuses for jackals is to be expected.


----------



## Markle (Apr 19, 2017)

initforme said:


> Restricting oneself to right or left only is the sign of low IQ.  Says something about america doesn't it?



Not knowing if you are Conservative or Progressive simply means you have no core values.

You are right, it does say something about "america", the word is America.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Apr 19, 2017)

Correll said:


> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Your selective outrage for the unimportant is also to be expected.


----------



## jasonnfree (Apr 19, 2017)

Correll said:


> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> > jasonnfree said:
> ...



Insanity reigns with the extreme left.   Here this white male speaker is applauding white men committing suicide.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 19, 2017)

Ropey said:


> TNHarley said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...





Avatar4321 said:


> But she vows to go and speak anyway
> 
> Coulter Vows To Speak Despite UC Berkeley Cancellation



Interesting comments on that one. SJW "hatespeech" logic on display.

These fuckers need reprogramming before they go much further.


----------



## Markle (Apr 19, 2017)

Eaglewings said:


> The last guest speaker Berkeley protested , I wonder which bathroom he uses..
> 
> Yiannopoulos



Perhaps the same as petulant former President Barack Hussein Obama.


----------



## SYTFE (Apr 19, 2017)

Tom Horn said:


> More body-shaming from our "enlightened" prog losers....nobody hates women like these fags...nobody.



I don't know, it's pretty tough to match the hatred from this fucking faggot right here, you know, the guy who "knocked a woman out" in a bar.



Tom Horn said:


> I have to admit fat, ugly dykes don't really frighten me...one threatened me with a cue stick in a dive bar one night and I knocked her out with it like I would any other man...pretend or real.



Remember that, you fucking piece of shit?


----------



## Avatar4321 (Apr 19, 2017)

SYTFE said:


> Tom Horn said:
> 
> 
> > More body-shaming from our "enlightened" prog losers....nobody hates women like these fags...nobody.
> ...



Yet you guys pull it off.

Can't we just be men and treat women with respect?


----------



## Eaglewings (Apr 19, 2017)

Missouri_Mike said:


> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> > Missouri_Mike said:
> ...



I listen to fox news and some are ok..when the haters come on I just turn the channel.. Same with msnbc ..

.


----------



## Correll (Apr 19, 2017)

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> ...




Your minimizing of their vile behavior is on you.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Apr 19, 2017)

Correll said:


> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Well, it is a _roast_. Vile behavior is the point, genius.


----------



## Correll (Apr 19, 2017)

jasonnfree said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Eaglewings said:
> ...




He is a traitorous piece of shit. 

The worst part is that the crowd LAUGHED WITH HIM.

This is not one guy. THis is a random selection of dem partisans.


----------



## Eaglewings (Apr 19, 2017)

Correll said:


> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> > Missouri_Mike said:
> ...



Yeah that was at the Trump convention in San Jose, I really wanted to go but was sick. Seeing that on the news really angered me..So in my opinion doing that to people discredited their cause..
But you also have to take into consideration that there are paid trouble making protesters at every event to  discredit the cause..

.


----------



## Eaglewings (Apr 19, 2017)

Correll said:


> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> > jasonnfree said:
> ...



So...nothing to see here...Next!

.


----------



## Correll (Apr 19, 2017)

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> ...



The point is to roast the Guest of Honor in a humorous manner. 

Ann was not the Guest of Honor. She was invited under false pretenses.


Those people are lying fucking assholes.


----------



## ptbw forever (Apr 19, 2017)

Markle said:


> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> > The last guest speaker Berkeley protested , I wonder which bathroom he uses..
> ...


Obama is too gay for Milo to handle.


----------



## Correll (Apr 19, 2017)

Eaglewings said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Eaglewings said:
> ...




They are not there to discredit the cause. THey are there to radicalize it. 


You can't claim they are there to discredit the cause when you are defending not only their violence, but their goals and their justifications for their violence.

TImes going to come when Middle America starts fighting back. YOu ready for that?


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Apr 19, 2017)

Correll said:


> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Then you have obviously not seen a Comedy Central roast before. Anyone on the dais is fair game and they roast each other just as much (if not more) than the guest of honor.


----------



## Correll (Apr 19, 2017)

Eaglewings said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Eaglewings said:
> ...





A maine dem stands in front of a crowd of dems and laughs at rising White Male suicides.

You don't consider gleeful laughter at rising suicides to be hateful?


----------



## Correll (Apr 19, 2017)

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> ...



Lin to a similar  example then.


----------



## Eaglewings (Apr 19, 2017)

Correll said:


> jasonnfree said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Oh stop..you are dragging the river ... Just like Spencer he made a mistake..that is why the crowd was laughing.

What is political about a man committing suicide.?

.


----------



## Eaglewings (Apr 19, 2017)

Correll said:


> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Again what is political about white male deaths? Just move on...

.


----------



## Correll (Apr 19, 2017)

Eaglewings said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > jasonnfree said:
> ...




Don't play stupid. Lefties have been gloating about demographic shift and whites "dying off" for years.


This was not about him making a mistake.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Apr 19, 2017)

Correll said:


> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Donald Trump's roast


----------



## ptbw forever (Apr 19, 2017)

Eaglewings said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > jasonnfree said:
> ...


Could you be any more dense?


----------



## GaryDog (Apr 19, 2017)

Avatar4321 said:


> Sun Devil 92 said:
> 
> 
> > GaryDog said:
> ...


Women already had the right to vote thanks to an appointed union general as governor.  That was "left" for the day.


----------



## GaryDog (Apr 19, 2017)

Markle said:


> GaryDog said:
> 
> 
> > Right, you're making a qualitative argument. So am I. *Coulter is not an intellectual, and she really doesn't have much knowledge to impart to youth.* She's a shrill comedian who sells books based on her audacity of vulgarity. She can speak to some media students about how to drum up ratings among 68-year old men, I guess?
> ...


That in no way qualifies her as an intellectual anymore than, say, Bill Maher's Ivy League degree does.  It's not her stock and trade to be a "thinker".


----------



## ptbw forever (Apr 19, 2017)

GaryDog said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...


Actual left wingers never actually existed in America until the 60s, did they?


----------



## Correll (Apr 19, 2017)

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> ...



Skimmed it.


1. Not funny. 

2. So, where were bits of the "comedians" roasting some random person other than the guest of honor?


----------



## GaryDog (Apr 19, 2017)

beagle9 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Has this country always been this polluted by people who are afraid of speech, or is it getting worse?
> ...


Please. During World War I you were imprisoned for criticizing the war effort.   You have no perspective on history. This is not a "free speech" issue.


----------



## GaryDog (Apr 19, 2017)

Eaglewings said:


> .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Pretty sure you speak for every nazi on this thread.  And there are many of them.


----------



## Correll (Apr 19, 2017)

GaryDog said:


> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...




Nope. You guys are the "nazis" this time around.


----------



## GaryDog (Apr 19, 2017)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Breaking News Update from the Associated Press
> 
> April 19, 7:31 PM EDT
> 
> ...


She can holler in the parking lot all she wants.


----------



## GaryDog (Apr 19, 2017)

easyt65 said:


> I see the Communist Berkley snowflakes are still silencing the Freedom of Speech.
> 
> Liberals continue to prove they are DOMESTIC ENEMIES of this nation.


Sounds more like you're the snowflake.   You think James Madison guarantees you the right to collect a 6 figure fee to speak in a college auditorium?  How fucking stupid are you?


----------



## JakeStarkey (Apr 19, 2017)

Reverse civil protest on Coulter's part.  Interesting.  She has no constitutional civil liberty to speak wherever she wants on property that she does not own.


----------



## Correll (Apr 19, 2017)

GaryDog said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > Breaking News Update from the Associated Press
> ...




Not if your little buddies have their way. 







Or the local lefty administrators.


Or the local lefty politicians.


----------



## Correll (Apr 19, 2017)

GaryDog said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> > I see the Communist Berkley snowflakes are still silencing the Freedom of Speech.
> ...




The students had the right to invite her, and then did.


The administrators had the responsibility to provide the venue and security. And they refuse to do so.


The lefties street thugs do NOT have the right to stop her from speaking but they are prepared to use violence to do so.


And you are on their side, fascist.


----------



## Markle (Apr 19, 2017)

GaryDog said:


> Pretty sure you speak for every nazi on this thread. And there are many of them.



Quite true.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Apr 19, 2017)

Correll said:


> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



1. Don't care.

2. That was a 'best of' clip. Watch a _full_ roast. _Any_ Comedy Central full roast. Everyone on the dais gets roasted. I'm not going to teach you how to use the googles. Do you need someone to tuck you into bed at night too?


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Apr 19, 2017)

Tune in to Tucker Carlson right now. Ann Coulter is on vowing that she'll show up to speak. She says they'll have to arrest her to stop her from exercising her 1st Amendment rights


----------



## Markle (Apr 19, 2017)

Amusing.

Berkley is one of the schools that first started the demonstrations against the Vietnam War as their right to FREE SPEECH.

Today Progressives still push the right of FREE SPEECH.  Just so it is THEY who get to determine what is the PROPER FREE SPEECH.


----------



## Eaglewings (Apr 19, 2017)

Correll said:


> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Oh please...lol... you forget what the ugly righties did to Obama


----------



## Eaglewings (Apr 19, 2017)

Steve_McGarrett said:


> Tune in to Tucker Carlson right now. Ann Coulter is on vowing that she'll show up to speak. She says they'll have to arrest her to stop her from exercising her 1st Amendment rights



Should be interesting to see what happens..do you know the time she is suppose to be there? 

She is all talk and no action, she won't show up..lol

.


----------



## Markle (Apr 19, 2017)

Far left Progressives are afraid to view material opposed to their pre-set opinions.  No matter how right or how wrong.


*People Choose News That Fits Their Views*
By Jeremy Hsu | June 7, 2009, 08:03 am ET

[...]

*

Conservatives buck the trend*

Some findings from both researchers suggest that individual confidence and certainly play a role in what people choose to read.

_*People with stronger party affiliation, conservative political views, and greater interest in politics proved more likely to click on articles with opposing views, according to the Ohio State study.*_

[...]

*Among the political blog readers, a similar trend emerged in which "liberals read almost exclusively liberal blogs, but conservatives tend to read both," Davis said.*

People Choose News That Fits Their Views


----------



## Markle (Apr 19, 2017)

Eaglewings said:


> View attachment 122417
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> ...



Your desperation is duly noted.  I am a news junkie and never saw any of those photos anywhere much less on the mainstream news.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Apr 19, 2017)

Eaglewings said:


> Steve_McGarrett said:
> 
> 
> > Tune in to Tucker Carlson right now. Ann Coulter is on vowing that she'll show up to speak. She says they'll have to arrest her to stop her from exercising her 1st Amendment rights
> ...


She'll show! She said she'd speak on the 27th (next week) most likely in the evening or at night like when anti-American Mexican president Vacente Fox Fox spoke.


----------



## Eaglewings (Apr 19, 2017)

Markle said:


> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 122417
> ...



I am a news junkie too.. Are you saying this never happened?


----------



## Eaglewings (Apr 19, 2017)

Markle said:


> Far left Progressives are afraid to view material opposed to their pre-set opinions.  No matter how right or how wrong.
> 
> 
> *People Choose News That Fits Their Views*
> ...



This sounds black or white,no in between. Just like there are extreme rights, there are extreme lefts. I don't like either.. Just like Ann Coulter your view is limited except for the extreme left.

.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Apr 19, 2017)

GaryDog said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > Sun Devil 92 said:
> ...



Left? According to whom exactly? 

And once again he was a right wing Republican. Appointed by President Grant, a right wing Republican. Which was made official by the first elected governor who was *surprise* a right wing republican


----------



## Avatar4321 (Apr 19, 2017)

GaryDog said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Mac1958 said:
> ...



By Democrats


----------



## Avatar4321 (Apr 19, 2017)

Correll said:


> GaryDog said:
> 
> 
> > Eaglewings said:
> ...



This time? They always have been. Nazis like communists and other totalitarian are what you get when when you give government more and more power. Or other words when you take the left to the extreme.

Taking less or limited government to the extreme would be anarchy. Not fascism


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Apr 19, 2017)

ptbw forever said:


> GaryDog said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


You shall now call the left Xer and Xhim. We're down to the level of stupid these fucking people can't even figure out their gender. And we actually are supposed to engage them as equals on national policy? Give me a break.


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Apr 19, 2017)

Eaglewings said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Eaglewings said:
> ...


There aren't any paid right wingers. That falls solely on your side.


----------



## Missouri_Mike (Apr 19, 2017)

Eaglewings said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > Far left Progressives are afraid to view material opposed to their pre-set opinions.  No matter how right or how wrong.
> ...


Bullshit. You're all for the extreme left. You actually consider any opposition to it as extreme. Anyone not extremely left you hate.


----------



## Steve_McGarrett (Apr 19, 2017)

Breaking Alert!

Here's Ann Coulter on Tucker Carlson earlier tonight saying they'll have to arrest her to stop her from exercising her 1st Amendment rights.


----------



## IsaacNewton (Apr 19, 2017)

Does Ann rattlin' bones Coulter have nowhere else to speak? A cadaver convention? Grey's Anatomy and Skeletal Institute? The vulture feeding sanctuary. 

It's obvious scary skeleton costume wants to cause an uproar to sell, whatever it is she sells.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 20, 2017)

GaryDog said:


> easyt65 said:
> 
> 
> > I see the Communist Berkley snowflakes are still silencing the Freedom of Speech.
> ...



He guarantees you the right to speak what you want, where you want, especially when invited.

I think you are the one you should be asking that question.

Moron.


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 20, 2017)

IsaacNewton said:


> Does Ann rattlin' bones Coulter have nowhere else to speak? A cadaver convention? Grey's Anatomy and Skeletal Institute? The vulture feeding sanctuary.
> 
> It's obvious scary skeleton costume wants to cause an uproar to sell, whatever it is she sells.



What's obvious is that you butthurt lefties continue to find solace in simple little things like this.

Maybe you should put some effort into developing a good candidate this time.

As for Coulter, she'd kick your ass up one side and down the other in any kind of debate.

How many books have you sold lately ?


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 20, 2017)

Avatar4321 said:


> GaryDog said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...



You can't get enough of the left's stupidity.

The original claim is bulls**t.

The one thing the left has provide America is a 20 Trillion dollar debt.


----------



## JoeMoma (Apr 20, 2017)

GaryDog said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > GaryDog said:
> ...


Actually, if she follows all the rules, and there is a legitimate group at the university that invites her to speak and to pay her, she does have a right to speak and get paid.


----------



## Mac1958 (Apr 20, 2017)

my2¢ said:


> Whatever happened to, *“I wholly disapprove of what you say and will defend to the death your right to say it” ???   *


It's gone.  Dead and buried.  The Regressive Left has no interest in it, because they are cowards.
.


----------



## Mac1958 (Apr 20, 2017)

Markle said:


> GaryDog said:
> 
> 
> > Right, you're making a qualitative argument. So am I. *Coulter is not an intellectual, and she really doesn't have much knowledge to impart to youth.* She's a shrill comedian who sells books based on her audacity of vulgarity. She can speak to some media students about how to drum up ratings among 68-year old men, I guess?
> ...


That's the only excuse for this that I've seen on this thread - we don't like her, and we don't like what she says.

That's the best they can come up with, and they know this is wrong.
.


----------



## Mac1958 (Apr 20, 2017)

Toro said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Toro said:
> ...


Precisely.  That's what hardcore ideology does to people - it blinds them to reason and pragmatic thought.
.


----------



## Mac1958 (Apr 20, 2017)

Markle said:


> Amusing.
> 
> Berkley is one of the schools that first started the demonstrations against the Vietnam War as their right to FREE SPEECH.
> 
> Today Progressives still push the right of FREE SPEECH.  Just so it is THEY who get to determine what is the PROPER FREE SPEECH.


They are ANTI-liberal.
.


----------



## Correll (Apr 20, 2017)

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> ...





Got it. YOu can't support your claims, but you stand by them anyways, because, well, just because.


This is completely normal for a liberal. Don't feel bad.


----------



## Correll (Apr 20, 2017)

Eaglewings said:


> View attachment 122417
> 
> 
> Correll said:
> ...










YOur side is practicing brown shirt tactics to suppress Free Speech, with people injured and large scale damage and you post a cartoon, an effigy burning and a single fight that we don't even see how it starts?


This is not an answer to my question. This is merely you rationalizing your support of street violence.


That will not change things when Middle America wakes up to the fact that they have to fight back, LITERALLY have to fight back to just get their voices heard.

Excuses and bullshit will not protect you and yours then.

I asked you if you are prepared for that. 


Stop denying, and ask yourself that. While you still can.


----------



## Correll (Apr 20, 2017)

IsaacNewton said:


> Does Ann rattlin' bones Coulter have nowhere else to speak? A cadaver convention? Grey's Anatomy and Skeletal Institute? The vulture feeding sanctuary.
> 
> It's obvious scary skeleton costume wants to cause an uproar to sell, whatever it is she sells.





Your defense of violence and censorship reveals you to be a fascist.

Also, she looks fucking great in that clip, especially for a 55 year old woman.


----------



## hadit (Apr 20, 2017)

IsaacNewton said:


> She looks like a skeleton that refuses to lie down. Just find a good plot and begin your eternal rest already bones.
> 
> Has that corpse ever been seen with a man? Or a woman? Vulture waiting for a meal? Anything?


Loving liberalism, on display.  And then they wonder why they're accused of hating women.


----------



## Faun (Apr 20, 2017)

hadit said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> > She looks like a skeleton that refuses to lie down. Just find a good plot and begin your eternal rest already bones.
> ...


Aww, you poor, snowflake. That's an attack on Coulter, not women.


----------



## hadit (Apr 20, 2017)

Faun said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > IsaacNewton said:
> ...


Sure, and calling Michelle Obama an "ape" or "monkey" is an attack on her, not a racist attack on black women.  Good to know.


----------



## Faun (Apr 20, 2017)

hadit said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


No, that's racist. But it's not an attack on women. It's an attack on Michelle Obama who happens to be a woman. It's not attacking her for being a woman but it is attaking her for being black.


----------



## hadit (Apr 20, 2017)

Faun said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


Is it any better to make misogynistic attacks on Ann Coulter?


----------



## Sun Devil 92 (Apr 20, 2017)

hadit said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...



In their world, she's not a woman.

That justifies everything.


----------



## Oldstyle (Apr 20, 2017)

Ah, Dude?  Snowflake is a term used to describe people like yourself...using it to describe someone else simply means you don't have the intellectual chops to come up with something original!


----------



## Oldstyle (Apr 20, 2017)

Liberals have decried a "war on women" by conservatives for the past two election cycles when none really existed but most of them have no qualms at all about attacking conservative women with vile comments!  What's telling is that they don't even see it as hypocritical.


----------



## Faun (Apr 20, 2017)

hadit said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


There was no misogynist attack on Coulter either. IsaacNewton made fun of her for being anorexic, not for being a woman.


----------



## Faun (Apr 20, 2017)

Oldstyle said:


> Ah, Dude?  Snowflake is a term used to describe people like yourself...using it to describe someone else simply means you don't have the intellectual chops to come up with something original!


Says the guy who's talking to himself.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 20, 2017)

GaryDog said:


> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...








Meanwhile..


----------



## IsaacNewton (Apr 20, 2017)

Correll said:


> Eaglewings said:
> 
> 
> > View attachment 122417
> ...



Conservatism - 'when you can't force other men to do what you want, just start hitting women, they don't fight back!'

Cowards hit women.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 20, 2017)

initforme said:


> Its a few college kids.   Relax.  It isn't a big deal.  I agree she should theoretically be allowed to speak but I do not see any threat too america...that's just plain over the top.



A few kids backed by thousands of Marxist professors and weasel administrators. Marxist academia is at war to end the United States Constitution.


----------



## Correll (Apr 20, 2017)

Oldstyle said:


> Liberals have decried a "war on women" by conservatives for the past two election cycles when none really existed but most of them have no qualms at all about attacking conservative women with vile comments!  What's telling is that they don't even see it as hypocritical.





Yep. 

It reveals that they 


A. don't give a damn about the things they claim to care about

and 

B are either too stupid or too dishonest to care how obvious their hypocrisy is.


----------



## Correll (Apr 20, 2017)

Faun said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...





LIberals, if it weren't for double standards, they would have no standards at all.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 20, 2017)

I just found this:

"When you go riot to fight white supremacist fascists & end up getting your A$$ beat by a black Trump supporter" 

Jojoh888 on Twitter


----------



## Correll (Apr 20, 2017)

IsaacNewton said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Eaglewings said:
> ...




The topic is not about our attempt to make anyone do anything, but about your sides use of violence and political power to suppress the Right of Free Speech.

Try to be less stupid.

Also, fuck that vile bitch. Being a woman doesn't give her a pass to be a vile brownshirt.

This violence is the result of the world you fuckers are building.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 20, 2017)

Faun said:


> [
> There was no misogynist attack on Coulter either. IsaacNewton made fun of her for being anorexic, not for being a woman.



One thing about you fascists Fawn is just how damned clever you all are.

Though a roast of Rob Lowe, David Spade took the stage and showed the razor sharp wit of the Soros left by turning to Ann Coulter and saying "die cùnt." I mean the depth of intellect required to come up with such wit boggles the mind.

Then Payton Manning stood and turned to Coulter and hilariously said "die cùnt." I mean, how did the brite boi even come up with such a clever zinger? Next Jimmy Carr stood up, turned to Coulter and snarled "die cùnt." How do you fascists find such wit?  Jeff Ross showed his intelligence and wit, as well as his deep relationship to Lowe by turning to Coulter and vomiting "die cùnt." Beyond the shear originality, one can see the deep respect that you fascists have for women.

But this wasn't all, then Rob Lowe got up and delivered the BRILLIANT leftist retort by turning to Coulter and growling "die cùnt."

Seriously Fawn, not only are you fascists misogynist pigs, you're just too fucking stupid to come up with anything remotely clever, Dull witted thugs spewing "die cùnt" at an ambushed women for daring to have thoughts you fascist fucks oppose. How dare a mere woman think, so you shriek "die cùnt" because hate is all you Nazicrat fucks have.


----------



## Faun (Apr 20, 2017)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


LOLOL

I have no doubt the irony of a conservative posting that is completely lost on you.


----------



## Faun (Apr 20, 2017)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > There was no misogynist attack on Coulter either. IsaacNewton made fun of her for being anorexic, not for being a woman.
> ...


Oh? Here's the entire show...


Tell me at what times in that video Lowe, Manning, Carr and Ross told her to, _"die cunt."_


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 20, 2017)

Faun said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Better yet, why don't YOU tell us how many times your fellow fascists called her a "****" and told her to die?

No doubt you support treating women this way, at least those who are enemies of the party.


----------



## Faun (Apr 20, 2017)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


Why is that better? You're the one making the claim they to her to _"die cunt."_ why on Earth do you _think_ it's my job to prove you right, and not yours??

Hell, as it is, I made it easy for ya by linking the video. All you have to do is prove your claim.

Of course, if you can't, you once again reveal how mentally deformed you are. But have no worries, you are a conservative after all, so any such deformities will be calculated on a curve.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Apr 20, 2017)

IsaacNewton said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Eaglewings said:
> ...



Wow.. Where to even begin responding yi that.

1) you clearly have never been around strong confident women because they most certainly fight back and will kick your ass if they have to.

2) you obviously don't know what conservatives stand for because we don't care about controlling people. We seek office to keep you guys from trying to control us. We love our rights to life, liberty, and to pursue happiness. We will stand together to defend those rights for us and others.

Free speech is one of those rights


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Apr 20, 2017)

Free speech is bigotry and must be stopped.

Students: Free Speech is for Bigots, College Must Apologize for Hosting ‘Fascist’ Heather Mac Donald




> A group of students at Pomona College in California has published an open letter urging the outgoing college president to retract his commitment to free speech as a way to “discover truth” because “objectivity” is a white supremacist myth.


----------



## Correll (Apr 20, 2017)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...




YOU ARE DEMONSTRATING A DOUBLE STANDARD WITH YOUR MISOGYNISTIC ATTACK ON ANN COULTER, YOU MORON.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 20, 2017)

Faun said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



That is virtually ALL you fascists said. The tell her to die and call her a cùnt - fact you cannot dispute.


----------



## OldLady (Apr 20, 2017)

This whole thing is totally ridiculous.  A college community is not that hard to anticipate or control.  If their rent-a-cops aren't up to the job, they need to get security that can.  As soon as protesters start destroying property or throwing punches or lighting fires, they need to get hauled out.  What is so hard about that, really?  Protesters also have the right of free speech to protest the speaker, but not to interrupt or stop her.  If they don't like what she says, can't they just stay in their dorm rooms instead?


----------



## Oldstyle (Apr 20, 2017)

IsaacNewton said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Eaglewings said:
> ...



Actually, cowards hide behind their women and then cry foul when one of them gets hurt.


----------



## Faun (Apr 20, 2017)

Avatar4321 said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


LOL

Unless you're a woman and pregnant. Then conservatives want control over your body.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 20, 2017)

Faun said:


> [
> 
> LOL
> 
> Unless you're a woman and pregnant. Then conservatives want control over your body.



You mourn EVERY live birth, don't you Fawn?


----------



## Oldstyle (Apr 20, 2017)

OldLady said:


> This whole thing is totally ridiculous.  A college community is not that hard to anticipate or control.  If their rent-a-cops aren't up to the job, they need to get security that can.  As soon as protesters start destroying property or throwing punches or lighting fires, they need to get hauled out.  What is so hard about that, really?  Protesters also have the right of free speech to protest the speaker, but not to interrupt or stop her.  If they don't like what she says, can't they just stay in their dorm rooms instead?



You would think...wouldn't you, OldLady!  Yet on campuses like Berkley...it's the school administrators and professors who have decided that "exposing" students to conservative principles would be dangerous.  They look the other way when liberals protest against conservative thought...but let a conservative group ask for permission to have a conservative speaker on campus and the administrators decide that's WAY too controversial and might stir up trouble!


----------



## Faun (Apr 20, 2017)

Correll said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


----------



## Faun (Apr 20, 2017)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


The only fact is you obviously can't quote any of them saying, _"die cunt."_ That's ok, ya fruit-loop dingus, I already knew you were crazy.


----------



## hadit (Apr 20, 2017)

Faun said:


> hadit said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...


How many men are known to be anorexic?  And of course she isn't even anorexic.  But haters will make stuff up when they don't have anything else.


----------



## OldLady (Apr 20, 2017)

Oldstyle said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > This whole thing is totally ridiculous.  A college community is not that hard to anticipate or control.  If their rent-a-cops aren't up to the job, they need to get security that can.  As soon as protesters start destroying property or throwing punches or lighting fires, they need to get hauled out.  What is so hard about that, really?  Protesters also have the right of free speech to protest the speaker, but not to interrupt or stop her.  If they don't like what she says, can't they just stay in their dorm rooms instead?
> ...


It WILL stir up trouble, no doubt, and my point is, they ought to be able to handle that trouble.  This is not about faculty nixing her visit, although nutty Anne thinks it is.  They have had violence at how many protests there in the past few months?  What needs to happen is Berkeley getting in front of their student body and laying down the law on behavior.  This is not that hard.  Make all visitors or at least protesters show a student ID or they leave.  The trouble makers are ANTIFA and most of them aren't even students.


----------



## Vandalshandle (Apr 20, 2017)

Berkeley students have always taken themselves too seriously. Anne Coulter fans do too. They represent both ends of the radical space cadet spectrum. She should be allowed to speak. They all deserve each other.


----------



## hadit (Apr 20, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


And therein lies the rub.  The administrators agree with the agitators and will only crack down on ideologically opposed viewpoints.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 20, 2017)

Vandalshandle said:


> Berkeley students have always taken themselves too seriously. Anne Coulter fans do too. They represent both ends of the radical space cadet spectrum. She should be allowed to speak. They all deserve each other.



No "e" dumbshit.

Ann.


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 20, 2017)

ANTIFA Bike Lock Attacker IDENTIFIED!

College prof. Of course. 

Shut down the colleges, arrest the liberal professors, and cut all federal funding forever.


----------



## Oldstyle (Apr 20, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...



The problem, OldLady is that the Berkley administrators and professors are dyed in the wool liberals who encourage liberal protest against what they view as "wrong" view points!  They empower groups like ANTIFA.


----------



## Markle (Apr 20, 2017)

Eaglewings said:


> I am a news junkie too.. Are you saying this never happened?



I didn't say it didn't happen, I said it was so trivial no one noticed, no one broadcast it even far left CNN, MSNBC and other must have ignored the rare instances.


----------



## Markle (Apr 20, 2017)

IsaacNewton said:


> Does Ann rattlin' bones Coulter have nowhere else to speak? A cadaver convention? Grey's Anatomy and Skeletal Institute? The vulture feeding sanctuary.
> 
> It's obvious scary skeleton costume wants to cause an uproar to sell, whatever it is she sells.


----------



## basquebromance (Apr 20, 2017)

It's just so damn pathetic. These damn immature snowflakes. College administrators need to tell these students to grow the hell up! Ann's crazy but i love her!


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 20, 2017)

Seems sad to use their parents money for school, when $15 an hour burger jobs are just around the corner....


----------



## Call Sign Chaos (Apr 20, 2017)

basquebromance said:


> It's just so damn pathetic. These damn immature snowflakes. College administrators need to tell these students to grow the hell up! Ann's crazy but i love her!



They wouldn't meet her demands for the police not to stand down and violent students getting expelled but demanded she not advertise the location of the event, to hold it off campus, and hold it during afternoon class sessions.  It's time for another battle of Berkeley, this time we need to execute the mayor, the chancellor, the chief of police, and burn the entire campus to the fucking ground.


----------



## TNHarley (Apr 20, 2017)

If Berkley keeps up, they are going to have a reputation like Belford university online does.


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 20, 2017)

Have the administrators considered a timeout for unruly students?


----------



## Faun (Apr 20, 2017)

hadit said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > hadit said:
> ...


Plenty...

anorexic men - Google Search

And she sure does look anorexic to me...


----------



## Markle (Apr 20, 2017)

Mac1958 said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > Amusing.
> ...



Berkley?  You're being facetious, aren't you?


----------



## Silent Warrior (Apr 20, 2017)

Typical regressive response. Free speech as long as it agrees with their preconceived ideas.


----------



## koshergrl (Apr 20, 2017)

Markle said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Markle said:
> ...


He's referencing true liberalism. Which has been hijacked by progressive nazi whores.


----------



## Mac1958 (Apr 20, 2017)

Markle said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Markle said:
> ...


No, I'm not.  Regressive Leftists are not liberal, they're authoritarian and illiberal.
.


----------



## basquebromance (Apr 20, 2017)

"If I were going to Berkeley to get an abortion, this would be a national scandal" - Crazy Coulter


----------



## EvilCat Breath (Apr 20, 2017)

IsaacNewton said:


> SYTFE said:
> 
> 
> > Did you guys see the Rob Lowe roast on comedy central?  It turned into the Ann Coulter roast....it was spectacular.
> ...



It wasn't a roast, which implies some kind of creativity.  It was just a stream of unending insults.  Had Ann Coulter been allowed to speak, her wit and intellect would be enough to put these asses in their place.  Which is why the left likes these one sided performances so much.


----------



## Markle (Apr 20, 2017)

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> Unless you're a woman and pregnant. Then conservatives want control over your body.



Another lie.

We stand for the weakest of all, the unborn baby.  Who speaks for them?


----------



## Faun (Apr 20, 2017)

Markle said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > LOL
> ...


The woman within whose body they reside speaks for them. You? You don't get to speak for them.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Apr 20, 2017)

Correll said:


> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



I don't feel bad at all, if anything I feel sorry for you because you can't seem to grasp concepts most children could get instantly.

Look genius, it isn't hard to look these roast videos up. Pretty much everyone on stage gets roasted. I'm not 'claiming' anything, it's a simple fact. Comedy Central has a ton of these things you could watch at any time, but you choose to be pedantic because... I suppose you are impaired in some way. BTW: I'm not a liberal. But you never cared about that, because it doesn't fit your partisan hack make believe narrative. Sad!


----------



## Faun (Apr 20, 2017)

Tipsycatlover said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> > SYTFE said:
> ...


You're fucking deranged. 

Of course it was a roast...


And while you only take offense to Coulter being ribbed, they all were. Everyone up there took shots.


----------



## Marion Morrison (Apr 20, 2017)

Tipsycatlover said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> > SYTFE said:
> ...



Seeing that (I'll make an attempt to never watch another)

just makes me appreciate Dean Martin roasts all the more.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 20, 2017)

Faun said:


> Plenty...
> 
> anorexic men - Google Search
> 
> And she sure does look anorexic to me...



If she weighed 5 more pounds, you fascists would be calling her fat.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 20, 2017)

Faun said:


> Tipsycatlover said:
> 
> 
> > IsaacNewton said:
> ...



Of Ann Coulter?

Everyone took shots (called her a ****) at Coulter, not so much at anyone else.


----------



## SYTFE (Apr 20, 2017)

Tipsycatlover said:


> IsaacNewton said:
> 
> 
> > SYTFE said:
> ...



Uh, she WAS allowed to speak.  She had her turn to roast Rob just like all the other guests.  Guess what?  She bombed.  The audience cringed when she spoke and took the opportunity to shamelessly plug her shitty new book.


----------



## Avatar4321 (Apr 20, 2017)

Faun said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > IsaacNewton said:
> ...



Nonsense. Doesn't matter what she does with her body as long as she doesn't infringe on the rights of her child


----------



## B. Kidd (Apr 20, 2017)

Missouri_Mike said:


> B. Kidd said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



Yupp! My mistake.


----------



## hadit (Apr 20, 2017)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Plenty...
> ...


Yes, yes they would.  Funny how so few have any idea what she actually says.  They just know they're supposed to hate her, so they do.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Apr 20, 2017)

Apparently Berkeley has reversed itself and now says Coulter can speak.

Oh that's so big of them.


----------



## beagle9 (Apr 20, 2017)

Mac1958 said:


> Markle said:
> 
> 
> > GaryDog said:
> ...


. Sorta like a preacher when he steps on some toe's eh ?? The left can't stand to have it's toe's stepped on even if it is the truth.


----------



## Faun (Apr 20, 2017)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Plenty...
> ...


Your brain is anorexic.


----------



## Political Junky (Apr 21, 2017)

ptbw forever said:


> Avatar4321 said:
> 
> 
> > But she vows to go and speak anyway
> ...


Coulter would love that.


----------



## ptbw forever (Apr 21, 2017)

Political Junky said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...


This inbred bitch would too:


----------



## Political Junky (Apr 21, 2017)

ptbw forever said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> > ptbw forever said:
> ...


Those whose faces are covered are the Alt-Right Neo-Nazis who tried to break up an otherwise peaceful demonstration.


----------



## ptbw forever (Apr 21, 2017)

Political Junky said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > Political Junky said:
> ...


Bullshit.


----------



## basquebromance (Apr 21, 2017)

"the fact that you're crazy enough to wanna go to Berkeley speaks volumes about you" - Hannity to Coulter


----------



## basquebromance (Apr 21, 2017)

"hate speech is not free speech" - howard dean

to Idiot Leftists: If the 1st Amendment only protected speech you agree with, then there would be no need for the 1st Amendment.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 21, 2017)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Apparently Berkeley has reversed itself and now says Coulter can speak.
> 
> Oh that's so big of them.



On another date at an off-campus venue.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 21, 2017)

Political Junky said:


> Those whose faces are covered are the Alt-Right Neo-Nazis who tried to break up an otherwise peaceful demonstration.



You fascist Nazicrats hide your faces when you riot.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 21, 2017)

Political Junky said:


> ptbw forever said:
> 
> 
> > Avatar4321 said:
> ...




All you Nazicrats have to do is not be violent thugs.

I know, WAY to much to ask from you Goosestepping goons.


----------



## Uncensored2008 (Apr 21, 2017)

Faun said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Faun said:
> ...



Hate is the only thing you Nazicrats have. Regardless of the situation, you WILL spew hate. It's all that you Brownshirts do.


----------



## Faun (Apr 21, 2017)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Faun said:
> 
> 
> > Uncensored2008 said:
> ...


As you spew hate.


----------



## GaryDog (Apr 21, 2017)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Apparently Berkeley has reversed itself and now says Coulter can speak.
> 
> Oh that's so big of them.



What can we all do to appease your pussyness, you bitch-ass c*nt?


----------



## GaryDog (Apr 21, 2017)

beagle9 said:


> Mac1958 said:
> 
> 
> > Markle said:
> ...


You wouldn't know truth if it put a stick in your mouth and raped your asshole.


----------



## GaryDog (Apr 21, 2017)

Uncensored2008 said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> > Those whose faces are covered are the Alt-Right Neo-Nazis who tried to break up an otherwise peaceful demonstration.
> ...



That was free speech as well.  Apparently it's okay to stifle it if you're right-wing.


----------



## Correll (Apr 21, 2017)

OldLady said:


> Oldstyle said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...




The administration disagrees. THey think what needs to happen is that they give in to the violent lefty thugs that they happen to agree with and deny conservative voices the opportunity to be heard.


What you suggest is VERY HARD, because the people who can make that happen, don't want to.


----------



## Correll (Apr 21, 2017)

Vandalshandle said:


> Berkeley students have always taken themselves too seriously. Anne Coulter fans do too. They represent both ends of the radical space cadet spectrum. She should be allowed to speak. They all deserve each other.





You try to pretend that Ann and her fans are the right's version of the ANTIFA thugs.

But NONE of us on the right are rioting and attacking people to suppress their Right to Speech.


All you are doing is avoiding the cold hard fact that your side are the violent brownshirts and/or their supporters.


----------



## Correll (Apr 21, 2017)

GaryDog said:


> Uncensored2008 said:
> 
> 
> > Political Junky said:
> ...




Liar.


----------



## Correll (Apr 21, 2017)

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> ...




I skimmed your video, and saw nothing of what you claim.

I asked you to specific some points in the video where I could see what you claim occurred. 

Instead of doing that, you have been dodging and weaving.

Your deflections demonstrate that you cannot support your claims, but still stand by your unsupported (unsupportable?) position.


THe rest of your post is meaningless blather.


----------



## Correll (Apr 21, 2017)

DigitalDrifter said:


> Apparently Berkeley has reversed itself and now says Coulter can speak.
> 
> Oh that's so big of them.




Are they actually going to take serious steps to control the vicious thugs they have created in their school, or are they going to be shocked, shocked, I tell you, when the riot ends the speaking event?

Fucking asshole lefty pieces of shit.


----------



## Correll (Apr 21, 2017)

GaryDog said:


> DigitalDrifter said:
> 
> 
> > Apparently Berkeley has reversed itself and now says Coulter can speak.
> ...




Says the man afraid of Ann and what she might say.


----------



## basquebromance (Apr 21, 2017)

There's nothing progressive to limiting the public sphere of dialogue to only those with whom you agree.


----------



## Political Junky (Apr 21, 2017)

Correll said:


> GaryDog said:
> 
> 
> > DigitalDrifter said:
> ...


The only reason Coulter is going to Berkeley is to stir up shit, it's all she's got.


----------



## Correll (Apr 21, 2017)

Political Junky said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > GaryDog said:
> ...




1. NOt true. Especially as Trump got into the office, at least partially from follow her advice.

2. NOt true. 12 best sellers shows that she doesn't need a riot to get attention.

3. And of course, you attack the target of the brownshirts, and not the brownshirts. Because you support the street thugs, because they are on your side and suppressing the speech of people with dangerously attractive ideas, that you would like to see NOT get heard.


----------



## beagle9 (Apr 21, 2017)

Political Junky said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > GaryDog said:
> ...


 Care to inform us as to what exactly it is that she will be stirring up, and that terrifies the left so badly ????


----------



## Political Junky (Apr 21, 2017)

beagle9 said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


She doesn't care. It gets publicity which sells books. Nobody at Berkeley will buy her crap.


----------



## Correll (Apr 21, 2017)

Political Junky said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Political Junky said:
> ...




1. She doesn't need the publicity of a riot to sell books. Her ideas do that for her.

2. It was a Berkeley student group which invited her.


----------



## Tumblin Tumbleweed (Apr 21, 2017)

Correll said:


> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...



I already clearly explained where to find the full videos. You are literally too dumb to follow instructions, thus you have no credibility to discuss this any further. This is entirely your problem which you could have easily resolved in minutes. You choose not to. I will speak no more about this because I refuse to suffer fools.


----------



## Correll (Apr 21, 2017)

Tumblin Tumbleweed said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> ...





Not my job to find data to support your positions.

That's not the way debates work.

Claiming I have no credibility because I won't support your arguments with evidence is not very rational on your part.


----------



## basquebromance (Apr 21, 2017)

Leftists shitting their pants because Ann Coulter might bring real security.


----------



## basquebromance (Apr 21, 2017)

'Trump's lawyer: Protesters violated Trump's First Amendment rights by presenting "dissenting views" at his rally'

why not? works for UC Berkeley!


----------



## Vandalshandle (Apr 22, 2017)

Correll said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > Berkeley students have always taken themselves too seriously. Anne Coulter fans do too. They represent both ends of the radical space cadet spectrum. She should be allowed to speak. They all deserve each other.
> ...



Yawnnnnnnn........


----------



## Vandalshandle (Apr 22, 2017)

Political Junky said:


> beagle9 said:
> 
> 
> > Political Junky said:
> ...



That's the bottom line. One good media event, like a Berkeley student screaming at a security guy at her speech, is worth another 10,000 of her book sales in Kansas, Nebraska, and Iowa.


----------



## basquebromance (Apr 22, 2017)

Madeline Albright - of course responsible for deaths of 500,000 Iraqi's - spoke at UC Berkeley in 2014.  Not a peep from anyone.


----------



## Correll (Apr 22, 2017)

Vandalshandle said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Vandalshandle said:
> ...




Still true.


You try to pretend that Ann and her fans are the right's version of the ANTIFA thugs.

But NONE of us on the right are rioting and attacking people to suppress their Right to Speech.


All you are doing is avoiding the cold hard fact that your side are the violent brownshirts and/or their supporters.


----------



## Political Junky (Apr 22, 2017)

Correll said:


> Vandalshandle said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


That's exactly what the Alt-Right asses did the other day.


----------



## Correll (Apr 22, 2017)

Political Junky said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Vandalshandle said:
> ...



Liar. 

Link?


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 22, 2017)

This ends up like a fight with your little brother.  He kicks and screams and hits some more, until finally the older sibling smacks them hard and they get this surprised look on their face.  Liberals take note, we are close to smacking you.


----------



## Political Junky (Apr 22, 2017)

saveliberty said:


> This ends up like a fight with your little brother.  He kicks and screams and hits some more, until finally the older sibling smacks them hard and they get this surprised look on their face.  Liberals take note, we are close to smacking you.


Oh noooo


----------



## saveliberty (Apr 22, 2017)

Political Junky said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > This ends up like a fight with your little brother.  He kicks and screams and hits some more, until finally the older sibling smacks them hard and they get this surprised look on their face.  Liberals take note, we are close to smacking you.
> ...



If you're looking to be the poster child, it may still be available.


----------



## Correll (Apr 22, 2017)

Political Junky said:


> saveliberty said:
> 
> 
> > This ends up like a fight with your little brother.  He kicks and screams and hits some more, until finally the older sibling smacks them hard and they get this surprised look on their face.  Liberals take note, we are close to smacking you.
> ...





You didn't think that our patience with you animals was infinite did you?


----------



## OldLady (Apr 22, 2017)

I'm terrified.


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Apr 22, 2017)

OldLady said:


> I'm terrified.




What terrifies you, OldLady?

I know that you believe academia should discriminate against Jews and Asians, but what terrifies you here?


----------



## Correll (Apr 22, 2017)

OldLady said:


> I'm terrified.




You should be. What part of this leads you to think that this is NOT going to become the new normal?


----------



## Dogmaphobe (Apr 22, 2017)

Correll said:


> OldLady said:
> 
> 
> > I'm terrified.
> ...



 She was being tongue in check and I suspect she is hoping it WILL be the new normal.  Since she supports systems of privilege based upon ethnicity, we already know she despises liberal values, so there is no reason to believe she supports free speech.


----------



## OldLady (Apr 22, 2017)

Dogmaphobe said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > OldLady said:
> ...


_She was being tongue in check _
Yes, indeed.  Just expressing my amusement at the tough guy talk.


saveliberty said:


> This ends up like a fight with your little brother. He kicks and screams and hits some more, until finally the older sibling smacks them hard and they get this surprised look on their face. Liberals take note, we are close to smacking you.





saveliberty said:


> If you're looking to be the poster child, it may still be available.





Correll said:


> You didn't think that our patience with you animals was infinite did you?


----------



## Faun (Apr 22, 2017)

Correll said:


> Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> 
> 
> > Correll said:
> ...


You certainly can't be talking about the Rob Lowe roast because everyone in the dais took shots at each other.


----------



## basquebromance (Apr 23, 2017)

"[Bannon is] a Nazi." --Howard Dean, 11/20/16

 "Hate speech is not protected by the 1st amendment." --Dean, 4/20/17

Democrats would repeal the First Amendment if they could.


----------



## basquebromance (Apr 23, 2017)

Any college student who shuts down any speech he or she finds offensive should be suspended from school on the spot.


----------



## basquebromance (Apr 23, 2017)

life IS offensive. its impossible to be alive and not be offended.


----------



## basquebromance (Apr 24, 2017)

These childish students on these college campuses who shut down speech have become fascists. The very thing they claim to hate. Funny huh?


----------



## basquebromance (Apr 24, 2017)

Bernie Sanders: Those who want to shut down speech have an 'intellectual weakness.'


----------



## basquebromance (Apr 24, 2017)

The UC Berkeley lawyers mistakenly referred to the Berkeley College Republicans' lawyer, Harmeet Dhillon, as a man in the Ann Coulter case!


----------



## basquebromance (Apr 24, 2017)

The Onion: "Berkeley Campus On Lockdown After Loose Pages From ‘Wall Street Journal’ Found On Park Bench"


----------



## basquebromance (Apr 24, 2017)

flag burning is protected speech, but letting Crazy Ann Coulter ramble at a college is dangerous?


----------



## basquebromance (Apr 25, 2017)

thank you pocahontas!

Warren on Coulter: 'Let her speak'


----------



## IResist (Apr 25, 2017)

Why riot? That isn't right. I cannot stand Ann Coulter, but either boycott the event or tell her you disagree with her and tell her why you disagree with her. If someone I didn't like showed up at an event when I was in college, I simply wouldn't go. Then again I hardly went to college events in the first place.


----------



## IResist (Apr 25, 2017)

basquebromance said:


> "[Bannon is] a Nazi." --Howard Dean, 11/20/16
> 
> "Hate speech is not protected by the 1st amendment." --Dean, 4/20/17
> 
> Democrats would repeal the First Amendment if they could.



Would they? Would they repeal the First Amendment?

It's because of the First Amendment we have no state religion, even though Republicans want to force their religious beliefs on ours.

It's because of the First Amendment we have Freedom of the Press, even though Trump clearly doesn't like the press anytime he is reported on unfavorably.

It's because of the First Amendment people protest, and while rioting is wrong, not every protest is a riot.


----------



## basquebromance (Apr 26, 2017)

I remember the good old days when college students didn't bitch about who their speakers were and when refs called traveling in basketball


----------



## basquebromance (Apr 26, 2017)

They said if Trump won that intolerant fascists would silence those with whom they disagree by using threats of violence.

the opposite is happening. THE OPPOSITE IS HAPPENING.


----------



## Correll (Apr 27, 2017)

basquebromance said:


> They said if Trump won that intolerant fascists would silence those with whom they disagree by using threats of violence.
> 
> the opposite is happening. THE OPPOSITE IS HAPPENING.




And the lefties are so lacking is self awareness that they are not only witnessing it, but ACTIVELY SUPPORTING IT, and still not grasping that they are the bad guys.


----------



## basquebromance (Apr 27, 2017)

These Berkeley students, they’re hypocrites on steroids


----------



## basquebromance (Apr 27, 2017)

this is how it ends. THIS IS HOW IT FALLS APART.

when they take away your freedom of speech...YOU HAVE NO FREEDOM! YOU HAVE NO FREEDOM! YOU HAVE NO FREEDOM!

the alt-left want to silence every. single. conservative. voice. in. the. United. States. of. America.


----------



## basquebromance (Apr 28, 2017)

Faun said:


> Correll said:
> 
> 
> > Tumblin Tumbleweed said:
> ...



You sir, are an idiot. In America, folks have the right to speak. If their speech makes you feel unsafe, tough.


----------



## basquebromance (Apr 29, 2017)

“Congress should think about whether or not we should be sending money to universities that only have one set of speech.” Rand Paul.


----------



## basquebromance (May 2, 2017)

Only the Left shuts down speech. Only the Left shuts down traffic. Only the Left shuts down rallies. Only the Left shuts down businesses.

Why is the Left so afraid of words? Afraid of thoughts? Afraid of points of view? Afraid of speech?  
Why?


----------



## basquebromance (May 12, 2017)

Another graduation speaker disinvited cuz students stomped their feet & cried. What a shitty lesson to teach them.

Texas Southern University Cancels John Cornyn’s Commencement Address After Student Outcry


----------



## basquebromance (Jul 20, 2017)

the left are threatened by the 1st amendment!


----------

